# Guacamole Fattie



## rivet (Jul 17, 2009)

Pushing the envelope yet a little bit further, my two kids Wendy and Albert made a Guacamole fattie today. All Dad did was roll it. Here's the goods~



Fresh guacamole made just a few minutes before was nicely spread onto the meat. Plenty there in the bowl, most for the barbecued "cabrito" fajitas coming up later for dinner~



A little bit of darn-good salsa on top~



Just a bit o' shredded cheese~



Then got the Wendy-weave. I tried; need more practice. Barbecued at 350 F over briquettes and mesquite chunks. Almost done~



All done and sliced up with some fresh garden Basil and Dragon peppers. The Guacamole held up really well, and the salsa added a nice touch~



A close up showing how the avocado chunks held up real nice during the cook. Surprised all of us expecting a major blowout. The guacamole inside was excellent and the whole thing was a nice success. Very, very tasty and a definite-do-again. Highly recommended, if you like guacamole and stuff. 



Thanks for enjoying the food, folks! We appreciate your interest


----------



## smokindave (Jul 17, 2009)

Looks great!  My first 2 fatties are in the smoker right now.  I can't wait to try them.


----------



## beer-b-q (Jul 17, 2009)

Looks awesome, how did it taste?  Seems I keep finding new things to try all the time.


----------



## bmudd14474 (Jul 17, 2009)

gotta make you proud to have the kids chippin in.


----------



## rivet (Jul 17, 2009)

Oh, sorry...I guess I did forget to say that.... It tasted great! The guacamole flavor really held up perfectly~I thought it would fade~ but it did not. Guacamole / avocado flavor all the way. The bacon was a new taste mix with guacamole but very good. Definitely a winner 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





It was a very mild fattie, no heat at all, no big flavors. Personally, I would add diced jalapenos and some hot sauce, but this one was theirs. A great Mexican style fattie for those who don't want heat.


----------



## billbo (Jul 18, 2009)

That looks great! I love the idea. I noticed you had nice big chunks of avacado instead of a creamy spread. I think that may have been the key. Great smoke!


----------



## the dude abides (Jul 18, 2009)

This is getting repetitive...GREAT JOB!

I love the guac.  You know those kids (and you) are gonna gain 20lbs this summer.  LOL


----------



## rivet (Jul 18, 2009)

Hey Dude, no worries on the kids, they're beanpoles! But me, well.....yeah I've packed on a bit of poundage


----------



## the dude abides (Jul 18, 2009)

LOL  me too.

I can just hear you getting an earful from their mom.


----------



## fire it up (Jul 19, 2009)

Once again the kids made a great meal.  Really interesting contrast with the vibrant green in the middle.
Have you ever tried smoking an avacado?
I know they go on at 225 for 30-60 minutes or until soft, just not sure (but I would assume) if you cut them in half and then place in the smoker.


----------



## mistabob (Jul 19, 2009)

That looks delicious! Gotta love salsa, sausage, and guacamole together! Now all you're missing is a cold drink. :)


----------



## rivet (Jul 19, 2009)

Hey all, thanks for the good words!  FiU- no never smoked an avocado. Never occurred to me to cook one until the kids decided they wanted a guacamole fattie. I guess it would smoke okay. Had leftover fattie for lunch today and it reheated really well and tasted great. Just gave a nonstick pan a shot of PAM and laid down a couple slices. Got nicely toasted on both sides and there we were.  MistaBob- Oh yes, you better believe I had cold drinks! Nicely iced cans of beer all afternoon!


----------



## tasunkawitko (Jul 19, 2009)

terrific concept and q-view as usual, rivet! tell the kids that they did a great job!

as you know, i am working with my fattino latino concept as we speak. i bought an avacado yesterday and we just finsihed cubing it up a moment ago. since it is just a bit under-ripe and doesn't seem soft enough to mash for guacamole, i was thinking of spreading out the avacoado cubes and then adding the ingredients for guacamole to the filling, figuring that the avacado will soften while cooking - what'cha think?

great job and another wonderful smoke again!


----------



## rivet (Jul 19, 2009)

Hi Tas~!

Surprisingly enough the avocado did not soften up in the cooking of the fattie. If you look at the sliced pics, you can see the chunks from the guacamole I made from scratch before building the fatty. They were great, but  I don't think that cooking them will make one that's not quite ripe, softer or "readier" to eat. 

I would have thought the avocado would turn to mush and make a mess. The kids insisted on trying and they turned out to be right. The avocado and guacamole stayed real nice.

I am really looking forward to your latino fattie Tas! You know I have a soft spot for chorizo!

All the ingredients you posted in there sound excellent and my mouth is watering at the thought of what fattie you come up with!


----------



## meatball (Jul 19, 2009)

love the idea. I'm surprised at how well the guac held up - and I'm a big fan of Herdez salsa too!


----------



## tasunkawitko (Jul 19, 2009)

well, with that in mind, maybe i'll mash it as well as i can and then make a guacamole similar to yours and go with that ~ mihght be better than a bunch of hard cubes!

i'll do my best with it, bud - even if the execution isn't perfect, it should ahve a great concept, and that's half the battle!


----------



## nemisportsman (Jul 19, 2009)

Thanks for sharing. I have been following all the recent smokes with your kids...I think it is great!!!

I think I am going to try a variation with some homemade chorizo! I will report back.


----------

